
New PS4 Pro “Boost Mode” will help some older games run faster and smoother - minimaxir
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/3/14502366/playstation-4-pro-boost-mode-update
======
minimaxir
NeoGAF is doing a compilation of affected games:
[http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1340939](http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1340939)

Reports are surprisingly good.

